# Debridement of ear



## linda s (Mar 5, 2008)

Patient presents with left ear full of debris and fungal elements.  Provider uses binocular microscopy and indiates that patient has recurrent infection of the auditory canal with debris and infection.  The ear was debrided.  Can a debridement of the external ear canal be reported and if so, with what code?
Any help is appreciated.
Linda S.


----------



## nbc1953 (Mar 21, 2008)

The code to use would be 92504 for the binocular microscopy


----------

